# Handheld computers.



## ian

I recently went looking for a handheld computer, I got sick of going to the internet cafe at lunchtimes to check my email. Anyhow, I wanted one that I could just plug into a normal telephone line and receive and transmit my emails. I was told that they all require a mobile phone to perform that task. Not sure whether that is true, guess I will have to continue with my research....


----------



## zkiller

i haven't seen one with a built in 56k modem either. they might make a modem that can be plugged into a handheld like those camera's they make for them, but i really don't know. might be worth a shot though.


----------



## [tab]

Won't be long...


----------



## ian

I think there must be models which sit in a docking bay which contains the modem and plug into a normal telephone line.....


----------



## Neel

well, the options are

buy a wifi ipaq, then  when you are in a hotspot which are appearing in everywhere, you will be able to download the emails

i have a ipaq, for the ipaq you can buy a jacket that will accpet pcmcia cards (get a pcmcia modem) then link it to  the mobile


the final option and prob the best is get a bluetooth handheld, and a  mobile with bluetooth  and link them together (wirelessly) and there you go 

well thats just my 2pence worth


----------



## ian

I will have to research wifi, not sure how popular it is here in Australia. I realise the mobile options, but I was looking for an option which didnt involve mobile phone calls and their high associated costs.


----------



## AainaalyaA

if emails is all you're gonna do during lunchtime, why don't you get one of the nifty treo? not only a phone, but a comfy pad to play around with... and if you've got a cell line, everything is equipped, all you have to figure now is how to play ice-hockey {its a touch screen thingy} with it instead of the usual touch the keyboard thingy


----------



## [tab]

Or if you're desperate you could probably use an SMS 2 Email service...


----------



## ian

It is more for receiving emails.


----------



## AainaalyaA

a treo or palm would do you good... i mean... recving emails would be nice on those if you dont mind squinting..then again, you could avoid your hands where keyboards have been rubbed on with fingers that are all gooeyd up with Lord Knows what ... ewwww or you could get one of those Dick Tracy internet watch


----------



## zkiller

ian, as far as i know they make pcmcia 56k modems, so the ipaq thing should work for what you want.


----------



## AainaalyaA

k while you're getting pressies for yourself, what's there for members eh? 

deck the halls with boughs of ....


----------



## AainaalyaA

oh... i know.. the answer to that one... 

we get to eat our hearts out


----------



## Aleksey

If by a hand-held computer you mean a laptop, then you could jsut go to best buy. To tell you the truth, they sell notebooks there for the price they are on internet, but they have some feature upgraded. F.E. I bought this presario at Best Buy, and it cost $1799, but at the website, it had a rather slow processor, low ram, and a tiny HD for the same price + shipping. Go figure.
These don't require a cell phone, jsut a normal phone line, and an ISP like AOHell

If by hand-held PC you mean a tablet PC - tha'ts the news thing, then the only place you could buy them would probably be either in a companie's MAJOR warehouse, or online. These can be quite expensive. These however, DO require a cell phone - they are made to be completely mobile. Also, geting support for this thing is not easy - you cna't just go to staples and fix a thing or two - too new a technology.

make your choices.


----------



## AainaalyaA

> _Once in a great while, somewhere between reality and insanity, will stand the one man that makes every person in the world stop and question everything they do.
> This is not that man._


Hahaha... I like that... I question AA sometimes too


----------



## Florian Uhlemann

The Jornada's have a integrated modem... mine (Jornada 680) has it and the new 728's also...

Florian


----------



## vladimirbot

you could buy a toshiba with wifi, or you can get a palm/treo with either wifi, or a modem expansion port. NOTE: DONOT GET THE PALM ZIRE!!


----------



## Doomshot

use a Velo 500 it hs a low power 56k internal modem you can use or use the IRDA port to "chat" with other machines


----------



## [tab]

Cool... this thread came back up while I'm waiting for my Ipaq to arrive 
They do have 56k modems for them, but the better option is definitely finding a wifi hotspot... not too many free ones in Sydney, but most of the city McDonalds and Starbucks have pay as you go WIFI.


----------

